# برنامج BAL ( للحل بطريقة Line of Balance )



## مخطط المشاريع (18 أبريل 2009)

بعد ان قدمنا البرنامج الضخم 
Vico Control 2009 ( بطريقة Line of Balance )
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t129520.html

نقدم اداة جميلة جدا تعمل مع اكسيل وبروجت للعلامة القدير د / طارق حجازي
وهو برنامج BAL








لعرض فيلم عن امكانيات الاداة
http://www.civil.uwaterloo.ca/tarek/Bal-Overview.avi

لتحميل الاداة
http://www.civil.uwaterloo.ca/tarek/bal-demo.zip

لشرح الاداة


----------



## محمد رميح (19 أبريل 2009)

هوا الاصدار دا تجريبي؟
وياريت لو ليه شرح 
وجزاك الله خيرا انا فعلا كنت بدور على الموضوع دا


----------



## eng..mohammed (21 مايو 2010)

thank uuuuuuuuu


----------



## amr (22 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا" وياريت شرح البرنامج


----------



## gharib belal (24 أكتوبر 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## ابو فدوى و يمنى (24 أكتوبر 2010)

انا ابحث عن البرنامج و مستعد ادفع مقابله
ارجو لمن يعرف اين و ممن يمكننى شراؤه الكتابه


----------



## Eng.karim Ragab (21 أكتوبر 2011)

*بارك الله بك وجزاك خيرا وجعل ما تقدمه في ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## ahmedmohsin (1 يوليو 2012)

*shokran*

shokran ya basha we teslam edeek


----------

